# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Правила обращения с Нрисимха-кавачей (с амулетом).

## Кирилл дас

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху. У меня несколько вопросов.

1) Поскольку совершен ритуал прана-пратишту (пуджари призывают Господа прийти и пребывать в каваче), к ней нужно относиться как к божеству на шее? С ней строятся личностные взаимоотношения?
2)Поскольку Нрисимхадев, прибывая в каваче видит все твои грехи и оскорбления в течении дня, у Него можно просить о том, чтобы Он помог стать лучше, обращаясь к амулету?
3) Ее нужно прятать под одежду заходя в туалет?
4) Ее нужно носить на одном уровне с кхантималами с целью защитить шею от ямадутов, или же можно и ниже, т.к защита от ямадутов - не основная ее роль?

Прошу Вас - развейте мое невежество.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

1. Да, кавача в определенном смысле тождественна Божеству, но построить личные отношения с ней затруднительно. Для развития личных отношений обращайтесь лично к Божесву Нарасимха-дева на алтаре.
2. Господь видит наши грехи вне зависимости от того, носим мы кавачу или нет. Чтобы стать лучше нужно практиковать процесс преданного служения. Служа Кришне - лучшей из личностей, мы сами становимся лучше. В ШБ сказано, что преданные Господа развивают в себе все лучшие качества полубогов. Попытка развить хорошие качества вне практического преданного служения вряд ли увенчается успехом.
3. Насколько мне известно, кавача и так уже находится под одеждой. Поэтому вопрос №3 мне не очень понятен.
4. Вообще-то кантхималы вполне достаточно, но если вы все-таки решили носить кавачу, то носите как вам удобно. Я не встречал специальных инструкций по этому поводу.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Спасибо за ответ. У меня за это время назрел еще один вопрос: я решил повторять эту кавачу, как посоветовал мне один брахман. Но недавно услышал, что есть вроде какие-то условия ее повторения, и не каждый может ее вообще произносить. Вы не знаете, что это за условия и вообще существуют ли они?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Почему бы вам не спросить об этом того самого брахмана? Как только мы отходим от той божественной и простой формулы, которую нам дал Шрила Прабхупада (пойте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы), тут и начинаются наши мытарства. Существует множество разных мантр и кавач и везде есть какие-то свои особенности, но можно и не усложнять себе жизнь всеми этими деталями, если развить полную веру в Кришну и Его Святое Имя. Это не пустая отговорка. Я действительно не знаю этих особенных условий для повторения Нарасимха-кавачи и не уверен в их невыдуманном существовании. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам и Нарасимха-пранаму, которую мы поем каждый день и нам опять мало. Нужно найти какую-то самую-самую секретную и самую-самую защитную-презащитную мантру, а потому узнавать, что за условия для ее повторения и есть ли они, и всем ли можно повторять и т.д. Будьте проще, не усложняйте и так сложную нашу жизнь. Примите с верой то, что дал Шрила Прабхупада и попытайтесь оценить этот дар, внимательно и смиренно воспевая Святые Имена. Избавьтесь от этой поверхностной страсти постоянно искать что-то новое, не распробовав того, что пришло само. Погрузитесь целиком в то, что есть и вам этого окажется через край.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Спасибо за ответ. В самую точку. Просто хотел знать то, что ношу на шее, и уметь повторить, это казалось логичным. Чтобы все осознанно было. Чтобы не относиться к каваче (амулету) как к очередной безделушке.

----------

